# NaNoWriMo people!



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello friends! NaNoWriMo is upon us in the following months, so let's discuss any upcoming projects and share our NaNo Forums accounts!


----------



## Zori (Sep 16, 2020)

For me, Nanowrimo is synonymous with ugh

Mostly because I have a horrible track record of actually finishing projects due to fast interest shifts


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 16, 2020)

That happens to me every year, despite me saying i'm not gonna. This year, i'm gonna finish.

...Or at least i say i will.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 17, 2020)

Please have mercy, it's not even October. ;-;

Every year for the past two or three years I've resolved to finish my fanfic for NaNo. It hasn't happened yet, but I'm feeling good about this year. Real good! So I imagine I'll be doing that again.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 18, 2020)

Negrek said:


> Please have mercy, it's not even October. ;-;


Exactly. Best to get started early so i'm prepared.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 18, 2020)

oh god it's almost october which means it's basically november which means it's pretty much 2021


----------



## M&F (Sep 19, 2020)

oh, nanowrimo! almost always in the least convenient possible month for me. and the one time it wasn't, my computer broke down anyway,

but maybe that's the whole idea, innit


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 20, 2020)

It's called nanowrimo because you write for a nanosecond and then become overwhelmed with executive dysfunction 

I might try it this year since I have a fic in the works, but I'm fully expecting to not finish ^^;


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 20, 2020)

Oh hey, NaNoWriMo. This is me! Add me if you want? :D

I don't know exactly what I want to do this year, but I really want to build better writing habits and NaNo is a great way to encourage me to do that, haha. I'll likely set a goal for my fantasy bird novel, because I haven't earnestly worked on anything else in years and I really want to finish it!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 21, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Oh hey, NaNoWriMo. This is me! Add me if you want? :D


I sent a friend request!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 25, 2020)

I started working on my story idea and i'm really happy with it.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 7, 2020)

So it is now October and we are less than one month out from NaNo! :O I keep saying I want to prepare in October so I can write in November, but so far it hasn't really happened yet - how is everyone else preparing?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Oct 8, 2020)

I've already plotted out my entire novel


----------



## TrainerWalker (Oct 9, 2020)

Uhm... Weird question but with is NaNoWriMo? National Novel Writing Month?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 9, 2020)

TrainerWalker said:


> Uhm... Weird question but with is NaNoWriMo? National Novel Writing Month?


Not a weird question at all! :D And yeah, it’s National Novel Writing Month! It takes place in November and the general idea is to push yourself to write - to stop saying “oh, I’ll write this someday,” or “I’ll write this story once I’m better at writing,” or “once I’m done with school/quit my job/get the kids out of the house/etc etc” and just write, now. 

The goal is typically to write 50,000 words of a brand new novel, but you can make your goal whatever you want - 10,000 words of a blog, 30,000 of a WIP novel, just to spend 30 days in a row writing something, anything - the important part is setting a goal and writing something, because at the end of the month, you’ll have more written than if you’d never started at all. 

Their website has a lot of good info - check it out if you like! :D  https://nanowrimo.org/


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy First day o' Camp!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 1, 2021)

IndigoClaudia said:


> Happy First day o' Camp!


Same to you!! Are you participating this year? (And if so, what’s your project? :D)

I wanted to participate since it’s been so long since I’ve written, gah. This month might be a good time to revisit my outlines/plots and see if I can push some things along, but ultimately I’m not going to try to hold myself to any specific goals or anything - there’s been a lot else going on too ha.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 3, 2021)

Yes, i'm participating this year!! I set my goal to an ambitious 60,000 and i'm totally cruising along so far


----------



## Flora (Jul 5, 2021)

i'm doin it!!! or attempting to, anyway, hehe

goal set to 15k because i am BUSY


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 21, 2021)

I beat my goal early! i got to 60,000 words in just three weeks.

Words cannot express how proud i am... of myself! >:3

(fwiw, i'm not done with my novel. Just my goal)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 24, 2021)

Halfway done! :D
(with the novel)


----------

